# Got a Nice one today!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Got a 6.1 pounder today, its about time I break the streak of getting a bunch of 3.5 lbers!

I was by myself so I tried to use the self timer to get something worthy.


----------



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

Nicely done!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

What a tank! That's how bunkers are supposed to be built, short and fat! Really nice bucket bro. 

Front the shadows it looks like morning or evening. What lure? 

I went for 4 hours today midday like a sucka and only got 2 bites and 2 dinks.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> What a tank! That's how bunkers are supposed to be built, short and fat! Really nice bucket bro.
> 
> Front the shadows it looks like morning or evening. What lure?
> 
> I went for 4 hours today midday like a sucka and only got 2 bites and 2 dinks.


It was evening, and I was using the good ol' faithful jig. The jig was green pumpkin with purple strands and i was using a yamamoto creature bait for a trailer.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a heavy Summertime biggun'.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work!


----------

